# Free: Java Fern, Star Grass, Corkscrew Val - dfw only



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

If anyone wants some Java Fern, I have a ton of small baby ones. I also have pleny of Star Grass clippings and 2 Corkscrew Val stalks.

Email me @ [email protected]


----------

